# Lemond geometry



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Does anybody have a geometry chart for (1) the Triomphe carbon bikes of 2007-08, or (2) the metal bikes of the 1990s, such as the Chambery or the 853 Zurich? Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

can't find anything for the old steel bikes, but the carbon frame is the same as the trek frames...check this out...
it's at the very top. like the 5000

ok, this isn't working. if you want the chart, pm me and i'll email it to you. or...how do you attach a pdf file on here?


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

The Lemond site is archived here.

LeMond Racing Cycles :: Bikes :: LeMond's All Carbon Triomphe Series
Internet Archive Wayback Machine


----------

